# Feather's Pigeon & Dove slide show



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Feather sent me some pictures yesterday of just a few of her beautiful pigeons and doves. I had asked her last week while we were chatting on gabbly chat to post some of her birds and because she rarely does. I arranged them into a slide show type presentation, similar to what I did for Suz and because you all liked it so much I had her permission to post these too

Feather, your pigeons, doves, loft and property are all just GORGEOUS!!!! You should take more pictures and share them with us more often!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Feather,

Your birds are absolutely beautiful!

Brad, wonderful job with the pictures!

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sweet Feather

Your babies are so beautiful. Thank you for sharing them with us.

Brad, the presentation was awesome!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

BeeUteaFull, Feather! 

Licha


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very lovely, Feather! Thanks to you and Brad for getting the slideshow setup for us!

Terry


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Feather,
Your birds are lovely and they look so happy and confortable! Brad, I had never seen any such presentation. There is something magic about it but then what comes from you is often special.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What absolutely LOVELY birds you have, Feather! And such a wonderful home!

Brad, you did a trememdous job in posting! Terrific way to post multiple pictures! 

WELL DONE TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Everyone for the nice remarks about my babies, 

I hope you never want to see a picture of one of those lil cuties sitting on my arm. As you can see they are really into each other, and I am just good for nutrition and injuries. 

I will post some more soon. Thank You Brad for the lovely way that you presented my birds to my friends here on the forum.

Love, Feather


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful, and such a nice presentation. Thank you Feather and Brad.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

hi Miss Feather. I really like your pigeons and your yard looks like a nice park too!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It's great to finally get to see your babies and I must say it was well worth the wait, they're gorgeous! I agree with coolpigeon, your yard looks like a park, it's very inviting and looks heavenly with the sun streaming in.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather!! Yes you do have beautiful babies and a yard that's lovely enough
to be a park--great description Coolpigeon . Very artistic touches to their
surroundings and a lovely presentation Brad.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Feather and all~

Bev and I just got home a while ago and our grandson Alex (Coolpigeon) insisted we view your thread and my goodness, what a beautiful setting you have. You have been holding out on us Feather! Your birds are just _gorgeous_ and I want to thank Brad for making the presentation possible. I agree that when Brad has something to post, it is usually well worth it. Your birds look very happy indeed. If I come back as a pigeon or dove, I hope I can find my way to your park-place!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Feather, Your birds are really beautiful. I love the picture of the one in the basket, that is so cute. 
Brad, Thank you for the slideshow of Feathers sweet birdies.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Feather sent me a few more pictures of her lovely birds These I was told were taken with a disposable camera. The pictures are a little small but not too bad quality. I think they are very beautiful photos that Feather took


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Those pictures are just beautiful Feather. My favorite one is the fountain setting. It is so breath taking and refreshing to see on this cold Nebraska day. Even Jim in Alaska I am sure would enjoy seeing them.

Brad~ You are a miracle worker with photos. Outstanding picture presentation.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Feather, as PigeonPal said, your pigeons/doves and property are all beautiful. I really enjoyed these pictures!! PigeonPal, awesome job on the slideshow.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

So much fun to view Brad! Thanks for taking the time to make that cool slide show presentation... unique. Your doves are exquisite, Feather. Nice job! Any fairies floating around those fountains?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice bit of collaboration, Feather and Brad! The pic of the birds in the fountain with the rays of light is incredible!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL, Feather, NOW we know! YOU have been holding out on us! But I am not surprised that talent wills out! You and Brad make a great team!

Of course, NOW that you have shown us such beautiful pictures, we are greedy for MORE!

Perhaps you can cut down on the "injuries" by feeding your pijies AFTER they "play NICE!"   

THANKS again to you both!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Again Brad for posting my pictures with your special flair. 

And many thank yous to everyone for the positive feedback.

Cricket,

We do have statues of fairies all over the yard. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather, your lovely park-like garden looks perfect for meditation. Do you??


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, Shi I do. Many of my girlfreinds come over as well. They like the sound of the doves. One of my friends asked me "Who is laughing"? "Is someone laughing at us"?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Yes, Shi I do. Many of my girlfreinds come over as well. They like the sound of the doves. One of my friends asked me "Who is laughing"? "Is someone laughing at us"?


I'm afraid the meditation would be lost for me. When I heard the Ringnecks laugh at my friend's house, I just about fell out of my chair! I laughted soooo hard! Their laughter is just hysterical!! I would never be able to concentrate. On the other hand, shutting out the laughter WOULD be great practice!  mmmmm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

christina11 said:


> *
> 
> Ok how come it's ok for feather to fly her birds and not me??!!
> 
> ...


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18294

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Feather, My white dove laughs all the time, and I love it. The first time she laughed, my husband was by himself in the room with her, he yelled to me and said it sounds like she's laughing. I said to him that she is laughing and that she was laughing at him, I'm bad . Then I explained to him that they do laugh, he thought that was the coolest thing.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mary Ann, 

They are so much fun! The first time my friend asked me who is laughing, I told her the doves. Then she asked me if it was my neighbors. She just was not ready to accept that the doves were laughing.

I remember the night that Shi came home from her friends house with the doves. I think she was still cracking up when she got on line. I knew exactly what she was talking about, and that made it so much more fun for me.

Feather


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Feather, I'm waiting for someone to over to my house and she starts laughing, I'm going to have some fun. I found out that a lot of people don't know they laugh and when I tell them they think I'm nuts. What I think is funny too, is when I start laughing like her, she will start laughing, it's like we are laughing together over the same joke or something funny. My husband at first didn't believe me it was my Pearl laughing, he thought it was one of our kids, until he was in the room with her and she started laughing.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mary Ann, 

Oh yes...you are going to have some fun. If you haven't already, you must take a look at Ashbel thread ringneck doves. A heartwarming display of exactly what we are talking about right now. Then...treat yourself to the endearing pictures of Poulette's beautiful doves in the thread that Pigeonpal started. Just scroll down a little... they are in General Discussions, and they are a must see.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your birds are absolutely stunning, Feather!  

Thank you for sharing Brad, you do such a marvelous job!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

That was Great Feather. You have Beautiful Pigeons/Doves & a beautiful grounds. ..

Brad, I've never seen a slide show just like that one before. Pro. Job.... Happy


----------

